# You told me you were going to Mexico this October



## paquijote

¿Cómo diría yo la siguiente frase en español?

You told me you were going to Mexico this October.

¿Sería "Me dijiste que vas a México en octubre"?


----------



## elprincipeoigres

paquijote said:


> ¿Cómo diría yo la siguiente frase en español?
> 
> You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
> 
> ¿Sería "Me dijiste que vas a México en octubre"?


 
Mi intento:

''Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre''


----------



## jacinta

También:  Me dijiste que te ibas (a ir) a México en octubre.


----------



## képi

La opcion de jacinta es la traduccion mas....concreta. La de arriba no me gusta para nada

Me dijiste que ibas a ir a Mexico en Octubre.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

képi said:


> La opcion de jacinta es la traduccion mas....concreta. La de arriba no me gusta para nada
> 
> Me dijiste que ibas a ir a Mexico en Octubre.


 
Hello!

I have a doubt, the meaning of:

''You were going to...'' 

I think it's:

''te estabas yendo...''

Is that alright?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## képi

What I think you are thinking is what my teacher calls "Word-by-Word Translation"

yendo: going
were: estabas

But, ibas is the correct choice. Estar/ser both translate into *ser.*Youwant to use *ser*.

Wait for someone to explain it to you better!

But it's definitely not *estabas yendo....*


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Un momento, es totalmente correcto decir en español; ''me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre''


----------



## elprincipeoigres

I'm going to Mexico this October.
Me estoy yendo a Mexico en Octubre.

You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre.

I'm so confused...   Please, could somebody help me?


----------



## paquijote

So, would I always use the imperfect for the second verb then?

Me dijiste que ibas a México en Octubre.

Pensé que era una palabra mal.

¿Son correctas o qué?


----------



## jacinta

Elprincipe:  Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.  Es completamente correcto decir "Me estabas yendo..."  Es el imperfecto de: "Me estoy yendo..."
El ejemplo mío es simplemente otra opción.



> So, would I always use the imperfect for the second verb then?
> 
> Me dijiste que ibas a México en Octubre.
> 
> Pensé que era una palabra mal.
> 
> ¿Son correctas o qué?



Usas el imperfecto porque la traducción es: You told me (preterite) that you were going (imperfecto)...
Si fuera:  You told me you went... todo sería el pretérito.¨"Me dijiste que te fuiste a México.


----------



## sendai

elprincipeoigres said:


> Un momento, es totalmente correcto decir en español; ''me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre''


Es correcta tu frase, pero no quiere decir lo mismo que la frase en inglés. Bueno, mejor dicho, no corresponde al significado más probable de la fase en inglés.

 You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
Me dijiste que (te) ibas a México en octubre.

The person said, "I am going to Mexico".  It depends on the context, but the most likely translation is, "(Me) voy a México".


----------



## seveng

First of all is the "you" a friend or someone that requires a more proper salutation. In this case I will give you both suggestions:

With proper salutation: 
"Usted me dijo que iría a Méjico en Octubre de este año."
 
Friend or with no salutation:
"Me dijiste que irías a Méjico en Octubre de este año."
 
I hope this helps you... 
 
Good luck!


----------



## Mariwel

Hola a todos:
Sé que el uso del presente continuo en el espñol latinoamericano con valor de futuro, como en inglés está muy extendido. ¿Pero es correcto? Porque a mí personalmente me suena a anglicismo muy fuerte y creía que era un error gramatical. Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Siempre es un placer aprender


----------



## képi

elprincipeoigres , Gracias por corregirme!

Hable con mi profesora, y me dijo que era correcto! Aprendi algo

Por alguna razon, no me parecia correcto, pero lo era!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

képi said:


> elprincipeoigres , Gracias por corregirme!
> 
> Hable con mi profesora, y me dijo que era correcto! Aprendi algo
> 
> Por alguna razon, no me parecia correcto, pero lo era!


 
Ops. Now I'm so confused... what is correct?


----------



## Bocha

*You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
*
Una posibilidad es traducir casi "word a word"

_*Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a México en octubre.*_

¿Es correcto? Humm... tiene demasiada influencia del inglés, no es castellano... ¿Se usa? Sí, cada vez más, lamentablemente la influencia del inglés es cada vez mayor... ¿Entonces no es incorrecto...?  Eeh... 
¿Se entiende lo que quiere decir? Hum... N... si...

Vos ¿cómo lo dirías?  *Me dijiste que te ibas a México en octubre.*
Creo que es la forma correcta de decirlo,... aunque cada vez se escuche menos.... (Sniff...)


----------



## képi

I was talking about the phrase "estabas yendo"


----------



## susanb

Uno no se "está yendo" a un sitio, se va o se queda.
El tiempo verbal existe pero con el verbo "ir" raramente se utiliza.
Estoy cantando una canción en este momento. Dentro de cinco minutos me voy (no me estoy yendo)
En mi opinión, la opción correcta es
Me dijiste que te ibas...
Me dijiste que te estabas yendo...totalmente incorrecta, es una traducción literal del "past continuous" inglés


----------



## Pumuki

Estoy con Bocha, la única forma que entendería el "te estabas yendo a Mejico en Octubre" es que yo estuviese hablando con él en Octubre y él no estuviese en Mejico.Me suena raro, pero lo encajaría en ese contexto.
Si estuviesemos en Noviembre, le diria, "





> *Me dijiste que te ibas a México en octubre*]¿como lo pasaste?"


 o si fuese Septiembre diría 





> *Me dijiste que te ibas a México en octubre ¿lo mantienes?*


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Cambio la oración por la siguiente:
 
‘’I’m going to travel to Mexico on Summer’’ (DS)
‘’You told me you were going to travel to Mexico on Summer’’ (IS)
 
‘’Estoy viajando a Mexico en el verano’’
‘’Me dijiste que estabas viajando a Mexico en el verano’’
 
En este caso, el verano todavía no llego, pero yo tenia planeado que te ibas a ir a Mexico en esa época pero finalmente cancelaste y me dijiste que vas a ir a Brasil, yo creo que se puede decir ‘’estabas viajando’’ para referirme a una acción en el futuro que no se concretara. 
Necesito ayuda porque estoy muy confundido!
Saludos y Gracias!
 
Otra cosa, la siguiente oración, es correcta:
 
‘’Estoy yendo a Mexico en verano’’


----------



## Ivy29

képi said:


> What I think you are thinking is what my teacher calls "Word-by-Word Translation"
> 
> yendo: going
> were: estabas
> 
> But, ibas is the correct choice. Estar/ser both translate into *ser.*Youwant to use *ser*.
> 
> Wait for someone to explain it to you better!
> 
> But it's definitely not *estabas yendo....*


 
were going to = ibas a ir a México.
Be going to = ir a. ( future, planned).

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

La construcción "estar + gerundio" en español no tiene significado de futuro en absoluto, sino de presente, más presente que el presente mismo.

"Estoy yendo a México" -> Ahora mismo, en este instante, me encuentro de camino a México.
"Voy a México" -> Puede ser ahora, puede ser de costumbre, puede ser la semana que viene...

Sólo se me ocurre que pueda ser futuro en frases exhortativas como:

"Ya te estás yendo a México" -> Quiero que te vayas a México y que lo hagas lo antes posible.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Jellby said:


> La construcción "estar + gerundio" en español no tiene significado de futuro en absoluto, sino de presente, más presente que el presente mismo.
> 
> "Estoy yendo a México" -> Ahora mismo, en este instante, me encuentro de camino a México.
> "Voy a México" -> Puede ser ahora, puede ser de costumbre, puede ser la semana que viene...
> 
> En relación a tu respuesta:
> 
> A se encuentra con B, luego de un tiempo sin verse;
> 
> A le pregunta a B: ¿Qué haces de tu vida?
> B le responde a A: Estoy estudiando.
> A: ¿Eso solo haces?
> B: Si, bueno, aparte de eso estoy yendo al gimnasio.
> A: ¿Nos vemos mañana?
> B: Imposible, estoy viajando a Mexico
> 
> Como veras, en este contexto, la construcción ‘’estar + gerundio’’ indica acciones que ‘’no son ahora mismo, ni mas presente que el presente mismo’’. Sino que son ‘’frecuentes, indican sentido de continuidad’; y la ultima, indica una expresión futura de lo que voy a hacer mañana.
> 
> Por favor, si estoy diciendo algo mal, háganmelo saber, ya estoy un poco mareado…


----------



## Jellby

elprincipeoigres said:


> A se encuentra con B, luego de un tiempo sin verse;
> 
> A le pregunta a B: ¿Qué haces de tu vida?
> B le responde a A: Estoy estudiando.
> A: ¿Eso solo haces?
> B: Si, bueno, aparte de eso estoy yendo al gimnasio.
> A: ¿Nos vemos mañana?
> B: Imposible, estoy viajando a Mexico
> 
> Como veras, en este contexto, la construcción ‘’estar + gerundio’’ indica acciones que ‘’no son ahora mismo, ni mas presente que el presente mismo’’. Sino que son ‘’frecuentes, indican sentido de continuidad’; y la ultima, indica una expresión futura de lo que voy a hacer mañana.
> 
> Por favor, si estoy diciendo algo mal, háganmelo saber, ya estoy un poco mareado…



El fallo, según mi criterio y creo que el de muchos otros, es que la última frase no es español correcto sino un anglicismo. En español eso significaría "ahora mismo estoy viajando a México, así que mañana no podré verte (porque estaré en México)", como mucho.


----------



## Lore bat

En la pregunta original:
You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
--> Me dijiste que te ibas a Mexico en Octubre. 
--> Me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre.  ¿¿¿Pordría ser???
--> Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre.  Es un anglicismo




Jellby said:


> El fallo, según mi criterio y creo que el de muchos otros, es que la última frase no es español correcto sino un anglicismo. En español eso significaría "ahora mismo estoy viajando a México, así que mañana no podré verte (porque estaré en México)", como mucho.



Yo creo que este caso es diferente.  En "_te estabas yendo a Mexico_" es una frase correcta que tene sentido pero no es la traducción de la oración en inglés "_You told me you were going to Mexico this October_".

_A: ¿Nos vemos mañana?
B: Imposible, estoy viajando a Mexico_ 

En este caso, no creo que se trate de un anglicismo. En realidad quieres decir "_Imposible, _estoy *estaré*_ viajando a Mexico (en ese momento)" _ pero como también solemos utilizar el presente para hablar del futuro se cambia _estoy_ por _estaré.  _Por ejemplo:  Mañana estaré en París vs. mañana estoy en París


----------



## San

paquijote said:


> ¿Cómo diría yo la siguiente frase en español?
> 
> You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
> 
> ¿Sería "Me dijiste que vas a México en octubre"?



You told me you were going to Mexico this October.  Me dijiste que ibas a México en Octubre.
You told me you were going to go to Mexico this October.   Me dijiste que ibas a ir a México en Octubre.

Las dos significan lo mismo, pero la primera es más corta


----------



## San

Jellby said:


> La construcción "estar + gerundio" en español no tiene significado de futuro en absoluto, sino de presente, más presente que el presente mismo.
> 
> "Estoy yendo a México" -> Ahora mismo, en este instante, me encuentro de camino a México.
> "Voy a México" -> Puede ser ahora, puede ser de costumbre, puede ser la semana que viene...
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre que pueda ser futuro en frases exhortativas como:
> 
> "Ya te estás yendo a México" -> Quiero que te vayas a México y que lo hagas lo antes posible.



Cierto, pero presente no tiene por qué significar ahora mismo, ¿no?. De hecho yo esa frase, estoy yendo a México, no la interpretaría como estoy yendo ahora, sino más bien últimamente, por ejemplo, estoy yendo a México todos los meses.

Si me estoy desplazando ahora diría voy para México, estoy camino de México, estoy volando a México, etc. Ir + gerundio sólo lo interpretaría como algo de ahora mismo como segunda opción, si la otra no tiene sentido.


----------



## buscandolenguaje

Me suena muy diferente: 'estoy yendo a México en verano' a
'me dijiste que te estabas yendo a México en octubre'
la segunda es incorrecta


----------



## képi

Cual es incorrecta, buscandolenguaje? Y por que?


> Me dijiste....
> Estoy...



Yo pienso que *"Estoy yendo a mexico en verano"* es incorrecta.


----------



## Jellby

San said:


> Cierto, pero presente no tiene por qué significar ahora mismo, ¿no?. De hecho yo esa frase, estoy yendo a México, no la interpretaría como estoy yendo ahora, sino más bien últimamente, por ejemplo, estoy yendo a México todos los meses.



A eso me refería con "más presente que el presente". El tiempo presente se puede usar con otros significados aparte del puramente presente, la perífrasis "estar + gerundio" está más restringida a algo que sucede en este mismo instante. También, como apuntas, a algo que se hace habitualmente.

Lo que me parece incorrecto es usar "estar + gerundio" con sentido de futuro, como si fuera "ir a + infinitivo".


----------



## onomatopeya

Estoy 100% de acuerdo con jellby.

"estoy yendo" es justo en este instante, ahora mismo.




Lore bat said:


> En la pregunta original:
> You told me you were going to Mexico this October.
> --> Me dijiste que te ibas a Mexico en Octubre.
> --> Me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre.  ¿¿¿Pordría ser???
> --> Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre.  Es un anglicismo



para mi,
"me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre"
se usa cuando va seguido de, por ejemplo:
"pero no fuiste. "

irías es como condicional... pero  no estoy muy segura....
"yo iría se me pagan el pasaje"


----------



## Ivy29

onomatopeya said:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con jellby.
> 
> "estoy yendo" es justo en este instante, ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para mi,
> "me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre"
> se usa cuando va seguido de, por ejemplo:
> "pero no fuiste. "
> 
> irías es como condicional... pero no estoy muy segura....
> "yo iría se me pagan el pasaje"


 
me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre"  ( es correcta).

Ivy29


----------



## elprincipeoigres

onomatopeya said:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con jellby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para mi,
> "me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre"
> se usa cuando va seguido de, por ejemplo:
> "pero no fuiste. "
> 
> Exactamente a eso me referia


----------



## Maruja14

Lore bat said:


> --> Me dijiste que te estabas yendo a Mexico en Octubre.  Es un anglicismo


 
Yo esa frase la interpretaría como pasado. Creo que no es lo que pretende, pero si la leo, así sin más, no creo que sea incorrecta sino que cambia el significado a algo parecido a:

En octubre (cuando hablamos, por ejemplo), me dijiste que te estabas yendo a México.

Es decir, en octubre pasado me dijiste que en aquel momento te estabas yendo a México.


----------



## Lore bat

Maruja14 said:


> Yo esa frase la interpretaría como pasado. Creo que no es lo que pretende, pero si la leo, así sin más, no creo que sea incorrecta sino que cambia el significado a algo parecido a:
> 
> En octubre (cuando hablamos, por ejemplo), me dijiste que te estabas yendo a México.
> 
> Es decir, en octubre pasado me dijiste que en aquel momento te estabas yendo a México.




Creo que no has leído todo el mensaje.  Esto es lo que decía:
En "_te estabas yendo a Mexico_" es una frase correcta que tiene sentido pero no es la traducción de la oración en inglés "_You told me you were going to Mexico this October_".


----------



## Lore bat

onomatopeya said:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con jellby.
> 
> "estoy yendo" es justo en este instante, ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para mi,
> "me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en Octubre"
> se usa cuando va seguido de, por ejemplo:
> "pero no fuiste. "
> 
> irías es como condicional... pero  no estoy muy segura....
> "yo iría se me pagan el pasaje"




Me voy a Mexico en octubre.
-->  "Me dijiste que te ibas a Mexico en octubre"

Me iré a Mexico en octubre.
-->  "Me dijiste que te irías a Mexico en octubre"

¿Qué opináis? En ese caso, ¿puede ser la traducción de "_you told me you were going to Mexico this October_" aunque no sea literal?


----------



## képi

Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, Lore Bat


----------

